# Babywearing newborn in winter?



## Rachel89

Hey everyone :flower:


I am pregnant with my second LO, and haven't done any babywearing with my DS. I did buy an ergo, but he didn't want to be in it, and where I live it is so hot as well so to me it was the end of it. 


With this LO we will be living in Europe, I bought a sollybaby wrap and baby is due in January. 

My question is how will I be able to babywear with a wrap in the winter? How would I have to dress LO, and I don't think baby and I would fit in my jacket :-( (which is my biggest concern). Also the sollybaby wrap is perfect for summer/hot places, would it be enough for in the winter? We will be moving to the Netherlands. 


Thank you so much! :flower:


----------



## minties

You can make a poncho from fleece really quickly and easily, that can go over you both (obviously made so that the baby's head is completely uncovered). I found a few instructions in google when Sophie was little.

If baby is dressed warmly and has a woolen hat on, your body heat will keep them lovely and cosy. I'd much rather babywear in winter than have them in a stroller.


----------



## HopefulEm

Babywearing is great in winter because it's all nice and snuggly and you keep each other warm. No need for baby snowsuits or worrying about not knowing what temperature they are since they're right there up against you.

I usually would put a sweater or light jacket on DD and a hat. I'll wear my jacket with the front open and I have a carrier cover like this one to keep DD cozy:

https://www.buysend.com/products/14...-all-season/?gclid=CNWakLrVwscCFQQXwwodyDALrA

Before I had the cover, my woven wrap was pretty good at keeping her warm and then I'd tie a scarf around my waist to cover her little legs.


----------



## crownest

Is there a time limited on using moby for newborn like the 90 minutes for the car seat


----------



## Cangaroo

DD2 was born at the end of November and we had some very cold days when she was tiny. I went out and about with her tucked up in the stretchy under my coat, and she was so warm and snuggled! I have a proper babywearing coat (extra panel that can zip on at the front or back depending if you're front or back carrying) but OH's coat actually works just as well for front varies. I dressed her in normal indoor clothes with a nice warm hat. She stayed perfectly warm. I have no idea how is have managed to keep her warm enough in a pram to do some of the things I did with her when she was very small, such as a frosty evening walk around a local garden all lot up for Christmas. It was so cold, and she was by far the warmest person there! I even feed her in there on the go, which helped.

There's no time limit on how long they can be in the sling. DD2 spent most of the day almost every day in a wrap until she was 3 months old, when she emerged!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

If you or anyone you know can see then there are some great patterns available free online for zip in fleece panels you can make for babywearing.
https://standingatthethreshold.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/diy-baby-wearing-coat-insert.html?m=1


----------



## MindUtopia

We always dressed our daughter how we would dress her under a coat or blanket if we were going out (so however many layers you'd normally put on before you bundled him/her up in a coat or under a blanket in the pram) and then put in the carrier and zipped the whole thing up in a coat or heavy jumper. You'll probably need to buy a coat in a larger size for babywearing, though they also make special babywearing coats (but they are more expensive). Alternatively, if it's not cold enough that you feel you need to zip your coat up, a heavy jumper or fleece on baby and then leg warmers with feet for the bottom half is great. Our daughter was a February baby and we started to wear her straight away in the moby and carried on with her in a wrap or carrier through the following two winters as well.


----------



## Rachel89

Thank you so much everybody! I think I will need to buy a new winter coat because the one I have fits me just right. 

So I will have to buy a new coat, just don't know how much bigger it would need to be! 

Anyone where you can get cute baby leg warmers? xxx


----------



## LoveCakes

I second inside the coat, it keeps them warm and its like having your own hot water bottle. I just added a cardigan to her house clothes put her in the carrier with a hàt and buttoned up over us both. 

Once it was spring she was about 7 /8 months so I made sure she had warm legs, a light jacket and wore her on the outside.

Don't forget the wrap/ carrier counts as a layer of clothing.

I loved it as I could check her temperature easily by putting my hand at her neck and she was warm straight away rather than going into a cold pram.

Good luck with the move and your baby!


----------



## Tulip

I get super hot when babywearing so almost always have my coat open in winter. I use a fleece onesie over baby's indoor clothes :)


----------



## Tigerlilyb

I was just about to make a new thread very similar to this so I hope you don't mind me hijacking :)

My 1 year old hates being in the buggy so babywearing is our only option so I'm going to buy a 2nd hand cheapy coat, how many sizes bigger shall I go? He's not a big guy (still in 9-12m clothes) and my carrier isn't bulky (boba 4G).

I'm thinking baby legwarmers (like these: https://www.babylegs.com/) would be ideal since trousers always get hitched up in the carrier. If you're a bit crafty you can make your own babywearing coat, just put DIY babywearing coat in google and there are tons of ideas.


----------



## lynnikins

in winter i just upsized my coat for babywearing and got one with toggles rather than a zipper so i could just do up the lower ones. babywearing gets hot though, defo get some good booties for baby and some babyleg warmers to put an extra layer on the exposed areas and a good hat for them too


----------



## SarahBear

Rachel89 said:


> Thank you so much everybody! I think I will need to buy a new winter coat because the one I have fits me just right.
> 
> So I will have to buy a new coat, just don't know how much bigger it would need to be!
> 
> Anyone where you can get cute baby leg warmers? xxx

If you do that, just make sure you have enough layers on your chest to keep your chest warm. In terms of the baby, just pop a hat on and wrap the coat around the baby and you're good.


----------



## pachamama92

Try tights too!! My son wears tights in winter under his trousers so they don't ride up and leave a big gap!


----------



## jumpingo

realize i'm way too late to this thread, but wanted to pass along what i did. i bought a zip in panel from makemybellyfit.com 

it zips into my jacket and then has snaps to adjust for babywearing or pregnancy and it's been perfect. i didn't have to buy a new jacket, and zipping me and baby into my very warm down jacket meant all i ever had to dress her in was long sleeves and pants with feet (or footed sleepers, which she lived in for the first 2 months). it's on my list of must have baby items.:thumbup:


----------

